# sump pump question



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm planning on building a sump for my 50 gal and I was just wondering what pump I should get and what gph i need. I've heard alot of good stuff about the rio 2100 and its not super expensive. Whats the difference between these and getting a regular sump pump at home depot besides that the sump pumps are like 1100 - 2200 gph and the rio is 800gph. Are the rio's and other powerheads alot quieter?? Sorry don't know much. Any advice would be great or if you could point me to past articles, I can't find any so far. Thanks.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

from what i have been gathering and from what i have alwasy done i always like to turn over the tank at least 10 times an hour. so i would say at least a pump that pumps at 500 gallons per hours but remember the higher and more turns you have the les you will pump per hours. i have a mag 12 on my 72 gallon tank. which is 1200 gallons per hour. i would say buy a mag 9 pump and you will be fine.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Sump pumps are designed for intermittant (not 24/7) use and use a lot of power. A quality energy efficient pump will pay for inself in a matter of months. Noise is one side effect of an inefficient pump. I can't say you'll pick out a quiet pump just by choosing one with a very good efficiency rating, but your odds are better.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks guys.

does it matter the diameter of the standpipe or return?


----------

